# Fruit Salad Ale



## jackgym (10/4/16)

Hi brewers

With the Fruit Salad Ale, if I brought the water volume up to 23L, would it detract from the quality of the recipe?

Ingredients
1.7kg Australian Pale Ale
1kg Coopers Light Dry Malt (2 x 500g)
25g Cascade hop pellets
25g Amarillo hop pellets
Top up to the 21 litre mark with cold water
Use Coopers commercial yeast culture or kit yeast


----------



## Charst (10/4/16)

It'll be 10% thiner than the recipe suggested but you'll be ok. 
Bigger question to wquality is the coopers yeast culture or kit yeast. How many Grams?

7g little sachet under the tin lid isn't enough.

Are you boiling anything? or dry hopping?

If your boiling the Dry Malt id chuck the 7g sachet in there as a yeast nutrient, and get a pack of Safeale US-05 or some other clean fermenting yeast to ferment the batch.


----------



## jackgym (10/4/16)

Charst said:


> It'll be 10% thiner than the recipe suggested but you'll be ok.
> Bigger question to wquality is the coopers yeast culture or kit yeast. How many Grams?
> 
> 7g little sachet under the tin lid isn't enough.
> ...


10% thinner doesn't sound too good, like cat's piss.
I'll be using the US-05 yeast instead of the one under the lid or the cultured yeast.
No dry hopping, just steeping the hops in boiling water.

Here's the complete instructions:
Make a “hop infusion” by mixing the Cascade and Amarillo hops in a couple of litres of water just taken off the boil and allow it to steep for 30 mins.
Add the Light Dry Malt to the fermenting vessel (FV), pour in the strained infusion then pick the FV up immediately and swirl the contents until the malt is dissolved.
Mix in the Australian Pale Ale kit.
Top up to the 21 litre mark with cold water, stir thoroughly then add the yeast and fit the lid.


----------



## GNU (10/4/16)

Increase the malt by 500g and be sure to dry hop 25g of each hop. This is what I've done in the past


----------



## TwoCrows (10/4/16)

1.7kg Coopers Pale Ale extract can 
1 kg Coopers Brew Enhancer 2
500 gram LDME

10g Cascade hop pellets
15g Amarillo hop pellets @ 15 mins


10g Cascade hop pellets
15g Amarillo hop pellets @ flame out

US-05 Yeast @ 18- 19 degrees
crash chill 3 degrees 2 days


----------



## bonk1972 (10/4/16)

This is very close to the brew i put down today..
1.7kg Cooper's pale ale can
1kg ldme
250g of steeped crystal malt grain for 30min @ 68c
25g Galaxy hops steeped after boil of the malt for 20min
I used Cooper's recultured commercial yeast my first attempt at this I hope there is enough yeast pitched at 20c and now sitting at 18c
OG 1.040


----------



## bonk1972 (10/4/16)

Also going to dry hop 25g Galaxy after 7days


----------



## jackgym (10/4/16)

GNU said:


> Increase the malt by 500g and be sure to dry hop 25g of each hop. This is what I've done in the past


I dry hopped 25g of Nelson Sauvin hops in the past but found that the taste diminished over time.
e.g. It was nice after a month in the bottle but started to diminish at 5-6+ weeks.


----------



## gdupagne (10/5/16)

Just sampled mine today
1x coopers Aussie pale ale
1.25kg brew booster
15g cascade dry hop day 5
15g Amarillo dry hop day 5
US05
18 degrees 14 days
Has been conditioning for 3 weeks tastes great


----------



## Gigantorus (13/5/16)

I found steeping 200grams to 300grams of cracked CaraPils Malt in 2 litres of hot water (65C to 75C) for 40 mins then giving it a quick boil (pasteurise it), then add to fermenter with the other items gives the brew good head retentions and a great mouthfeel as well.


----------



## jackgym (13/5/16)

gdupagne said:


> Just sampled mine today
> 1x coopers Aussie pale ale
> 1.25kg brew booster
> 15g cascade dry hop day 5
> ...


I found that after about a month the flavour diminished with dry hopping.
Now I just steep the hops in boiled water for around 20 min. at the beginning.
But you could dry hop as well for a really good kick and drink it early.


----------



## Gigantorus (16/5/16)

jackgym said:


> I found that after about a month the flavour diminished with dry hopping.
> Now I just steep the hops in boiled water for around 20 min. at the beginning.
> But you could dry hop as well for a really good kick and drink it early.


[SIZE=10.5pt]Yeah it's sadly always like this. Some you need to drink young etc.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I've also done some solid flameout additions, which have also dissipated. Even your boiled infusion will loose flavour/aroma over the early stages.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I've seen some posts talking about hop oil lasting the longest. But I've never tried that.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------

